# IGotTekkers



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

As the last thread was deleted due to it not being related to the original topic I decided to make a fresh one seems though I can't pm yet

So to continue where we left off

1. What are some of your business successes ?

2. Where are you up to with opening this gym ?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> As the last thread was deleted due to it not being related to the original topic I decided to make a fresh one seems though I can't pm yet
> 
> So to continue where we left off
> 
> ...


Looks like you missed the @IGotTekkers to call him out.

This should be fun :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

:cursing: I think will follow soon.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Looks like you missed the @IGotTekkers to call him out.
> 
> This should be fun :lol:


You missed the main bits its been deleted now

All started last night

So he will have had plenty of time to create stories and convincing lies by now

We all know what a great imagination he has so I'm expecting something special


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

​


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Should of made a thread on your favorite of his stories

My personal favorite was the story of a man, a very rich, successful man, who decided he was going to buy a caravan in the woods, crap in a bucket and go off the radar to save paying council tax, it was thrilling

Theres so many to chose from so it could be difficult

Edit* Link for lulz

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/264523-giving-up-standard-life.html


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

in


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Should of made a thread on your favorite of his stories
> 
> My personal favorite was the story of a man, a very rich, successful man, who decided he was going to buy a caravan in the woods, crap in a bucket and go off the radar to save paying council tax, it was thrilling
> 
> Theres so many to chose from so it could be difficult


Haha

I enjoyed the one about him opening a gym

He said he is going to mould his own atlas stones lol and make some of his own equipment

He also painted himself as a kind of robin hood figure and said he doesn't want to make a profit and is only doing it so the kids in the area have something to do

This was back in January though and not heard much since

T


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Should of made a thread on your favorite of his stories
> 
> My personal favorite was the story of a man, a very rich, successful man, who decided he was going to buy a caravan in the woods, crap in a bucket and go off the radar to save paying council tax, it was thrilling
> 
> ...


LMFAO !

Just read the first post by him

Ahahahaha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@barsnack

bet you are itching to post in here


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Skin head kingpin, YouTube celebrity, drugs overlord, king of Margate.

Anything I missed ?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Atlas stone moulder

Local robbin hood

Sex toy distribution expert

Proud unicorn owner


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> You missed the main bits its been deleted now
> 
> All started last night
> 
> ...


Looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

In for this!!

Should be fun


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Atlas stone moulder
> 
> Local robbin hood
> 
> ...


Flying pig spotter ?


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

IIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Hopefully a fun thread will ensue 

I've missed several great threads over the years, like noaudi - that underwater marital arts guy/killer that was gym gym.

Now i (hopefuly) get to keep up with one live :lol: Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss.

I shall not post again but will follow and 'like' all the sarcasm :thumb:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

:lol: MOAR!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> @barsnack
> 
> bet you are itching to post in here


Tekkers is cool with me....To be fair, ive never read any comments from him belittling any other members, or sly digs in anywere, and takes a lot f the **** thrown at him well....whether his claims are true or not, we have a saying in Ireland 'never let the truth, get in the way of an aul yarn'


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Tekkers is cool with me....To be fair, ive never read any comments from him belittling any other members, or sly digs in anywere, and takes a lot f the **** thrown at him well....whether his claims are true or not, we have a saying in Ireland 'never let the truth, get in the way of an aul yarn'


Totally agree

Dude seemed sound

Totally delusional though , and extremely persistent with it

Just reading this caravan topic which is fantastic

I'm genuinely interested in his business successes seems though he is pulling in over 100k a year

He refused to answer earlier instead chose to call me jealous, gay, a stalker and every name under the sun for simply asking what his successes were lol

I was quite shocked

Don't get the big deal tbh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He may well embellish things a bit..I think to a certain extent we all do.

But as Brasnapper says he never makes rude or pointless inflammatory remarks.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I don't get it. He has some wild ideas, but why not? Rather that than be boring and never come up with anything new.

Always been sound with me, I like his style.

To be fair, he must be doing something right if you feel the need to start a thread to call him out.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Never had any issues with Tekkers, he seems a genuinely nice bloke.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

latblaster said:


> He may well embellish things a bit..I think to a certain extent we all do.
> 
> But as Brasnapper says he never makes rude or pointless inflammatory remarks.


He went wild in the thread that got deleted lol

But that's besides the point

The thread isn't about him being rude or making inflamitpry remarks or belittling people

Its to do with his many claims

I'm curious as are many others it seems about his massive success in life and just wanting a bit more info

Which shouldn't be a problem seems though he constantly posts about it


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> He went wild in the thread that got deleted lol
> 
> But that's besides the point
> 
> ...


Why? Which is worse, writing about your life and being proud of your accomplishments and ideas? Or Being bitter because it appears someone on the internetz has a more interesting life than you?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> I don't get it. He has some wild ideas, but why not? Rather that than be boring and never come up with anything new.
> 
> Always been sound with me, I like his style.
> 
> To be fair, he must be doing something right if you feel the need to start a thread to call him out.


off topic...is your avi from that nightclub video in Preston, with all the old people raving?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> off topic...is your avi from that nightclub video in Preston, with all the old people raving?


Yes. Yes it is. I love that guy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Skin head kingpin, YouTube celebrity, drugs overlord, king of Margate.
> 
> Anything I missed ?


Vegetarian....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

barsnack said:


> off topic...is your avi from that nightclub video in Preston, with all the old people raving?


no it his mum in labour


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

plenty hate in this thread already, tekkers will be using the jealousy as fuel to ignite his next money making venture


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Why? Which is worse, writing about your life and being proud of your accomplishments and ideas? Or Being bitter because it appears someone on the internetz has a more interesting life than you?


So because I disbelieve someone who has no real job, no evidence of any success yet claims to make 10k a month from the internet, makes claims about buying caravans buying gyms all sorts which again to ns out he hasn't done. That is bitter ?

How can I be bitter of something that doesn't exist, they are words lol what has he actually shown to be jealous or bitter of ?

I think you are gullable, do you believe everything ransomers on the internet say?

Coz I've got these magic beans here for sale at a great price .......


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> So because I disbelieve someone who has no real job, no evidence of any success yet claims to make 10k a month from the internet, makes claims about buying caravans buying gyms all sorts which again to ns out he hasn't done. That is bitter ?
> 
> How can I be bitter of something that doesn't exist, they are words lol what has he actually shown to be jealous or bitter of ?
> 
> ...


Sounds bitter to me.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Sounds bitter to me.


Bitter of what ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Bitter of what ?


I'm not sure. Why are you so bitter?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why so bitter


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> I'm not sure. Why are you so bitter?


I'm asking what reason is there for someone to be bitter towards trekkers ?

What has he shown anyone to be bitter of ?

I'm not bitter at all, am I not allowed to ask a question ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> I'm asking what reason is there for someone to be bitter towards trekkers ?
> 
> What has he shown anyone to be bitter of ?
> 
> I'm not bitter at all, am I not allowed to ask a question ?


I never said he's done anything to be bitter of, which is why I'm confused at how bitter you seem.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> I never said he's done anything to be bitter of, which is why I'm confused at how bitter you seem.


So we agree there is nothing to be bitter of

And I'm telling you I'm not bitter

So clearly you're mistaken


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> So we agree there is nothing to be bitter of
> 
> And I'm telling you I'm not bitter
> 
> So clearly you're mistaken


Never mind Tekkers, you seem like a pr**k mate.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Never mind Tekkers, you seem like a pr**k mate.


Why ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Why ?


Jesus christ, it's like dealing with a little kid "Why? Why? Why?"


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> So we agree there is nothing to be bitter of
> 
> And I'm telling you I'm not bitter
> 
> So clearly you're mistaken


Sound bitter to me.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Jesus christ, it's like dealing with a little kid "Why? Why? Why?"


Youre the child calling names

I'm asking why you think I'm a pr**k

............


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Sound bitter to me.


That's fair enough


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 157800


Well at least I got you to 30000 likes mate :beer: .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dallas said:


> Well at least I got you to 30000 likes mate :beer: .


why thank you


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nowt wrong with tekkers


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with having a dream.......lots of dreams. You might say he has his finger in a lot of pots. Who cares, not me for one. His ventures may be true, they may not. In cyber world you can be anyone you want to be.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

PaulB said:


> There's nothing wrong with having a dream.......lots of dreams. You might say he has his finger in a lot of pots. Who cares, not me for one. His ventures may be true, they may not. In cyber world you can be anyone you want to be.


So from this topic I see basically everyone knows he tells tall tales but no one wants to bring it up coz he's a nice guy and not hurting anyone

That's totally fine

I didn't know that it was a known thing he was like that which is why I brought ITN up but seems people caught onto it ages ago


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> So from this topic I see basically everyone knows he tells tall tales but no one wants to bring it up coz he's a nice guy and not hurting anyone
> 
> That's totally fine
> 
> I didn't know that it was a known thing he was like that which is why I brought ITN up but seems people caught onto it ages ago


People humour him in the same way a mother humours her child when he says "I want to be an astronaut when I'm older"


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> So from this topic I see basically everyone knows he tells tall tales but no one wants to bring it up coz he's a nice guy and not hurting anyone
> 
> That's totally fine
> 
> I didn't know that it was a known thing he was like that which is why I brought ITN up but seems people caught onto it ages ago


He's been called out loads of times. You'll never know the truth.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> why thank you


how the fcuk have you got 30000 likes????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> how the fcuk have you got 30000 likes????


Adult lounge :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cringe worthy


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

PaulB said:


> He's been called out loads of times. You'll never know the truth.


Truth is he's full of ****. Jumps from one extreme to another from buying a caravan in the woods to renting a place which overlooked the sea which was a grand a month over budget or something. None of which end up happening, claims to have online businesses but can't name them ( if called out I for one would name my online business. Free advertising right there)

Might be a nice guy. And most of his posts are fine, doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out though


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

@BaronSamedii - think Tekkers is busy working on our 'insecure jealous beta f**got' T-Shirts :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> how the fcuk have you got 30000 likes????


have em


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

30, 001 now mate. :thumb:


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Popcorn-check

Comfy chair-check

Awaiting Tekkers arrival-double check


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

You do realise tekkers is going to love this, right?


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I see the OP has just posted on a thread with the last entry being from 2008. :lol:

All a bit odd really........


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I see the OP has just posted on a thread with the last entry being from 2008. :lol:
> 
> All a bit odd really........


Is that against the rules


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Is that against the rules


Might be.....do you still feel bitter?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

In, popcorn at the ready :lol:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Might be.....do you still feel bitter?


Duno why people are saying I'm bitter

How can I be bitter when I'm sat on my private yacht circling the Bahamas, with my personal assistant typing these posts for me as I speak

I'm too busy and successful to be bitter

So suck on that you jealous beta loser !!!!!!!/


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread is weird.

Op is a weirdo...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Duno why people are saying I'm bitter
> 
> How can I be bitter when I'm sat on my private yacht circling the Bahamas, with my personal assistant typing these posts for me as I speak
> 
> ...


definitely bitter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Duno why people are saying I'm bitter
> 
> How can I be bitter when I'm sat on my private yacht circling the Bahamas, with my personal assistant typing these posts for me as I speak
> 
> ...


you mad bro :blink:


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

I get the feeling someone in this thread is bitter... I just can't figure out who it might be...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeeeses all sorts of dramas going on here, have I missed no test day or something? Put your handbags away and stop gossiping and bitching you bunch of tarts :laugh:


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

You can follow Tekkers here btw - http://instagram.com/danbilzerian


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Duno why people are saying I'm bitter
> 
> How can I be bitter when I'm sat on my private yacht circling the Bahamas, with my personal assistant typing these posts for me as I speak
> 
> ...


A bitter fantasist with trolling tendencies.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IC1 said:


> You can follow Tekkers here btw - http://instagram.com/danbilzerian


That guy is tekkers assistant


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

latblaster said:


> A bitter fantasist with trolling tendencies.


Not too bright are you pal


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

6 pages and still no tekkers.

This response is either

a. EPIC

b. Not coming

c. Tekkers died because he eats veges all day.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> So from this topic I see basically everyone knows he tells tall tales but *no one wants to bring it up* coz he's a nice guy and not hurting anyone
> 
> That's totally fine
> 
> I didn't know that it was a known thing he was like that which is why I brought ITN up but seems people caught onto it ages ago


Maybe it's not that no one wants to bring it up... it's just no one really gives a **** lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of these Trolls are just tiresome, wonder why they can't buy a new game from the toyshop?

Here's nice backpack you could buy:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Maybe it's not that no one wants to bring it up... it's just no one really gives a **** lol


That's untrue though as someone said he's been called out many Times

Its no big deal no needto turn this topic iinto a massive deal

Just those two simple questions in the OP

Duno why people are getting upset


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> That's untrue though as someone said he's been called out many Times
> 
> Its no big deal no needto turn this topic iinto a massive deal
> 
> ...


Because you are basically calling a member who posts interesting and helpful stuff on a regular basis a liar. Add to that, he's a genuinely nice guy who has helped out a lot of people, and you're just a guy who is bitter.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, do you support Everton?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Because you are basically calling a member who posts interesting and helpful stuff on a regular basis a liar. Add to that, he's a genuinely nice guy who has helped out a lot of people, and you're just a guy who is bitter.


Many others have caller him out too

Why is that ?

Guess we are all dead bitter eh


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> OP, do you support Everton?


Don't watch much football

Don't support any team


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Tekkers can't reply at the moment chaps. He's out walking his pet unicorn.

I could not care less about what he does or what he is meant to have. At the end of the day if he does not have all he says he has then it's him who has to live with it.

And if he does live that life then I say fair play.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Many others have caller him out too
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Guess we are all dead bitter eh


Probably. Anyone who feels the need to call out someone on an online forum is more than likely pretty bitter.

Can a mod change this guys name to Lemon?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I think OP is @theLMan 's bitter alter ego.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Probably. Anyone who feels the need to call out someone on an online forum is more than likely pretty bitter.
> 
> Can a mod change this guys name to Lemon?


nobitter


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> nobitter


picsornonobitter


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Probably. Anyone who feels the need to call out someone on an online forum is more than likely pretty bitter.
> 
> Can a mod change this guys name to Lemon?


So what do you call someone who lies on an internet forum ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Truth is he's full of ****. Jumps from one extreme to another from buying a caravan in the woods to renting a place which overlooked the sea which was a grand a month over budget or something. None of which end up happening, claims to have online businesses but can't name them ( if called out I for one would name my online business. Free advertising right there)
> 
> Might be a nice guy. And most of his posts are fine, doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out though


You want me to name my business on here for you cvnts to be able to ruin out of jealousy? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah if you notice I have NEVER and never will state the name of any of my current businesses nor even what industry it's in because i am not stoopid. Why would I do that on a ****ing bodybuilding forum where I talk about politics, drug use, and all sorts.. Jesus Christ you really needed that spelling out to you?

As for caravans and whatnot.. who said that's still not on the cards? Who Said that 4 days ago me and the Mrs didn't go to view the caravan park that's just off of westwood cross shopping centre in broadstairs? Who said i wasn't opening a gym? As I explained in my other "wild claim post" im viewing a potential venue for my gym after the weekend in ramsgate town centre, and every day im looking online at equipment, so what's the issue there? Yes I'm even a vegetarian! Shock ****ing horror, yes I even earn more than you, how disheartening! The issue I find is that you see 100k as an impossible amount of money, like it's a pipe dream, don't you think that's very sad? I do. And let us not forget it's YOU guys that keep bringing it up, not me.

You may say extreme, i just see my little old life plodding along one day at a time. If you don't like that, or choose not to believe it then so ****ing what, deal with it. I don't have to prove **** all, if you all wanna go around attacking people that have and do more than you then head over to the ukm rich list thread you'll have a ****ing field day there's LOADS of people in there that have more than I ever will, I'm sure you could succeed in bullying some of them if you tried, but can't bully me because you are small and weak both pysicaly and mentaly.

That is all.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> So what do you call someone who lies on an internet forum ?


Noaudi.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Op, I know you only asked two questions but I only have one.

Why are you so bitter?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You want me to name my business on here for you cvnts to be able to ruin out of jealousy? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah if you notice I have NEVER and never will state the name of any of my current businesses nor even what industry it's in because i am not stoopid. Why would I do that on a ****ing bodybuilding forum where I talk about politics, drug use, and all sorts.. Jesus Christ you really needed that spelling out to you?
> 
> As for caravans and whatnot.. who said that's still not on the cards? Who Said that 4 days ago me and the Mrs didn't go to view the caravan park that's just off of westwood cross shopping centre in broadstairs? Who said i wasn't opening a gym? As I explained in my other "wild claim post" im viewing a potential venue for my gym after the weekend in ramsgate town centre, and every day im looking online at equipment, so what's the issue there? Yes I'm even a vegetarian! Shock ****ing horror, yes I even earn more than you, how disheartening! The issue I find is that you see 100k as an impossible amount of money, like it's a pipe dream, don't you think that's very sad? I do. And let us not forget it's YOU guys that keep bringing it up, not me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll take that as a bite, reel um in boys


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> That's untrue though as someone said he's been called out many Times
> 
> Its no big deal no needto turn this topic iinto a massive deal
> 
> ...


Ok, I agree I can only talk for myself. So when I said 'no one gives a ****' maybe I should have said 'maybe because very few people give a ****'.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You want me to name my business on here for you cvnts to be able to ruin out of jealousy? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah if you notice I have NEVER and never will state the name of any of my current businesses nor even what industry it's in because i am not stoopid. Why would I do that on a ****ing bodybuilding forum where I talk about politics, drug use, and all sorts.. Jesus Christ you really needed that spelling out to you?
> 
> As for caravans and whatnot.. who said that's still not on the cards? Who Said that 4 days ago me and the Mrs didn't go to view the caravan park that's just off of westwood cross shopping centre in broadstairs? Who said i wasn't opening a gym? As I explained in my other "wild claim post" im viewing a potential venue for my gym after the weekend in ramsgate town centre, and every day im looking online at equipment, so what's the issue there? Yes I'm even a vegetarian! Shock ****ing horror, yes I even earn more than you, how disheartening! The issue I find is that you see 100k as an impossible amount of money, like it's a pipe dream, don't you think that's very sad? I do. And let us not forget it's YOU guys that keep bringing it up, not me.
> 
> ...


The OP just received a cyber fisting

no lube


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

There should be a new thread called bitter


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> I'll take that as a bite, reel um in boys


The only thing you take mate is a willy in ya bum and your tissues to bed.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> So what do you call someone who lies on an internet forum ?


Bitter


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You want me to name my business on here for you cvnts to be able to ruin out of jealousy? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah if you notice I have NEVER and never will state the name of any of my current businesses nor even what industry it's in because i am not stoopid. Why would I do that on a ****ing bodybuilding forum where I talk about politics, drug use, and all sorts.. Jesus Christ you really needed that spelling out to you?
> 
> As for caravans and whatnot.. who said that's still not on the cards? Who Said that 4 days ago me and the Mrs didn't go to view the caravan park that's just off of westwood cross shopping centre in broadstairs? Who said i wasn't opening a gym? As I explained in my other "wild claim post" im viewing a potential venue for my gym after the weekend in ramsgate town centre, and every day im looking online at equipment, so what's the issue there? Yes I'm even a vegetarian! Shock ****ing horror, yes I even earn more than you, how disheartening! The issue I find is that you see 100k as an impossible amount of money, like it's a pipe dream, don't you think that's very sad? I do. And let us not forget it's YOU guys that keep bringing it up, not me.
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the reply

You said you were opening a gym soon in January,the first month of the year, its now the 9TH, why have you not bought any equipment and are only just viewing properties now ? Plus you said you was skint ye you have a spare 50 k knocking about to set up a gym from scratch ?

The issue with earning 10k a month like you claim is more than 90% of the UK and you have no qualifications no experience no nothing in fact you claim to earn that much from the internet and also claim its easy

At 10k a month I'd wager you're the richest guy on here

You say you like to help people, how do you do it ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> OK thanks for the reply
> 
> You said you were opening a gym soon in January,the first month of the year, its now the 9TH, why have you not bought any equipment and are only just viewing properties now ? Plus you said you was skint ye you have a spare 50 k knocking about to set up a gym from scratch ?
> 
> ...


Just learn when to drop it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

tekkers, can i lend 20 grand old buddy old pal?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> OK thanks for the reply
> 
> You said you were opening a gym soon in January,the first month of the year, its now the 9TH, why have you not bought any equipment and are only just viewing properties now ? Plus you said you was skint ye you have a spare 50 k knocking about to set up a gym from scratch ?
> 
> ...


You no do maths good?

100k / 12 is 8.3k PM

You bitter?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> OK thanks for the reply
> 
> You said you were opening a gym soon in January,the first month of the year, its now the 9TH, why have you not bought any equipment and are only just viewing properties now ? Plus you said you was skint ye you have a spare 50 k knocking about to set up a gym from scratch ?
> 
> ...


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You no do maths good?
> 
> 100k / 12 is 8.3k PM
> 
> You bitter?


Go read the topic posted on page one

Not only is it hilarious

It contains extremely delusional posts

Plus trekkers saying he earns 10k PER MONTH from the internet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Go read the topic posted on page one
> 
> Not only is it hilarious
> 
> ...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Go read the topic posted on page one
> 
> Not only is it hilarious
> 
> ...


I was just looking at the figure you quoted not what he quoted.

I told you earlier in the week you were going to well here.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> OK thanks for the reply
> 
> You said you were opening a gym soon in January,the first month of the year, its now the 9TH, why have you not bought any equipment and are only just viewing properties now ? Plus you said you was skint ye you have a spare 50 k knocking about to set up a gym from scratch ?
> 
> ...


Wheyman doesnt get out of bed for less than 10k a week


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I was just looking at the figure you quoted not what he quoted.
> 
> I told you earlier in the week you were going to well here.


Good memory and future predicting ability lol

I've done nothing wrong

No abuse no name calling

Simply asking some questions


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> You say you like to help people, how do you do it ?


Without going into specifics, he helped me when I was on my @rse earlier this year. A favour I hope to be in a position to repay soon.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Good memory and future predicting ability lol
> 
> I've done nothing wrong
> 
> ...


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Without going into specifics, he helped me when I was on my **** earlier this year. A favour I hope to be in a position to repay soon.


Ok


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

At the end of the day, who gives a fúck! :lol: If you have nothing better to do than to worry whether a guy on a fúcking bodybuilding forum is telling lies or not, then I think you need to take a long hard look at your life. :laugh:

Seriously, who cares?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

FVCK! Just spilt my bitter lemon and gin reading this thread!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Good memory and future predicting ability lol
> 
> I've done nothing wrong
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> At the end of the day, who gives a fúck! :lol: If you have nothing better to do than to worry whether a guy on a fúcking bodybuilding forum is telling lies or not, then I think you need to take a long hard look at your life. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, who cares?


Its no big deal

Its been turned into one

All I did was ask a couple of questions

That's what gen con is for right

I was curious about something so I asked


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I havent read the thread, but who the **** cares enough to make a thread about

someone elses life that is at best only connected to their own from a quantum point of view?

Tekkers has only been willing to help me if i query him about something... this is an internet forum

where people tell stories and give bodybuilding advice. If someone writes something you dont like

then dont read it. Block them and then its a job done.

Ps i had a fight with a hench t rex last night in Bethlehem whilst a hooker was yanking my Johnson, and won.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its no big deal
> 
> Its been turned into one
> 
> ...


What I fail to understand is how someone who has been here less than a month, can fully judge someone on a forum and pick apart their posts from months ago? Either you're a stalker, or have two accounts.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lets all be nice and listen to some soothing tunes


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Ps i had a fight with a hench t rex last night in Bethlehem whilst a hooker was yanking my Johnson, and won.


To be fair though, it's a win win situation.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Greenspin said:


> I havent read the thread, but who the **** cares enough to make a thread about
> 
> someone elses life that is at best only connected to their own from a quantum point of view?
> 
> ...


Why are you making out like I've done loadsm of leg work to make a topic

Took less than 10 seconds

There is nothing about his posts I dislike I just thought they were a bit fantasist so asked


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What I fail to understand is how someone who has been here less than a month, can fully judge someone on a forum and pick apart their posts from months ago? Either you're a stalker, or have two accounts.


When did I fully judge him

I picked out things that seemed like fantasy

Which clearly are as he avoids the question at all costs as does his usual bitter hater routine to deflect attention


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

who deleted the previous thread


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Why are you making out like I've done loadsm of leg work to make a topic
> 
> Took less than 10 seconds
> 
> There is nothing about his posts I dislike I just thought they were a bit fantasist so asked


The irony being it took him just as long to write his post about not caring enough to create a thread, which takes the same if not less time and effort than it took to make his post. :confused1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> When did I fully judge him
> 
> I picked out things that seemed like fantasy
> 
> Which clearly are as he avoids the question at all costs as does his usual bitter hater routine to deflect attention


you brought up a post from his from January.

Like I said, either some severe stalking going on, or second account.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

A mod

I assume it was because the original thread was about early retirement and got derailed with tekkers talk


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

andysutils said:


> who deleted the previous thread


not sure, but apparently things got sour


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> you brought up a post from his from January.
> 
> Like I said, either some severe stalking going on, or second account.


I read a recent few posts that seemed quite mental

So I searched his posts to see if he's sane or what

Turns out he tells tales all the time and loads of others have called him out on it

So that's that


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its no big deal
> 
> Its been turned into one
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the thing is it's not quite as simple as you just asking a couple of questions is it. You're calling him out as you've clearly admitted.

Look, I'm not pro teckkers or anything, just stating the obvious as to why your post would get some peoples back up.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> I read a recent few posts that seemed quite mental
> 
> So I searched his posts to see if he's sane or what
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, what are you expecting? Him to upload a load of payslips or something just to prove himself to some nobody on the internet who he, in all probability, doesn't give a **** about?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> I read a recent few posts that seemed quite mental
> 
> So I searched his posts to see if he's sane or what
> 
> ...


Sounds more like a bitter member who's made another account.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MF88 said:


> In all seriousness, what are you expecting? Him to upload a load of payslips or something just to prove himself to some nobody on the internet who he, in all probability, doesn't give a **** about?


I'd like to know how he earns 10k per month from the internet working three hours a day

Is that not something you're curious about

He doesn't have pay slips as he is his own boss sits at home on his PC taps a few keys and ten thousand pounds appears in his bank per month

Standard


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Im a few posts in . Im gererally so excited . Cant wait to read on .

Great start guys .


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> I'd like to know how he earns 10k per month from the internet working three hours a day
> 
> Is that not something you're curious about
> 
> ...


I'm not curious because I've got a brain.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> I'd like to know how he earns 10k per month from the internet working three hours a day
> 
> *Is that not something you're curious about *
> 
> ...


No because if he is telling the truth and he really does then good for him, if not then its him whos got to live with it, bottom line is neither of those possibilities affect my life in any way whatsoever as I have much more important matters in my life to attend to rather than worrying if what someone states on an internet forum is truth or false.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> I'd like to know how he earns 10k per month from the internet working three hours a day
> 
> Is that not something you're curious about
> 
> ...


he owns a few lemon farms


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MF88 said:


> I'm not curious because I've got a brain.


So you're aware he's talking sh!t then ?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> No because if he is telling the truth and he really does then good for him, if not then its him whos got to live with it, bottom line is neither of those possibilities affect my life in any way whatsoever as I have much more important matters in my life to attend to rather than worrying if what someone states on an internet forum is truth or false.


Very true

I was curious though so thought I'd ask about it

I expected a simple answer to it as I would give to anyone

Instead he called me a million and one names and became super defensive

I was never once rude to him


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So Baron...it seems that not only are you bitter, but you're bi-curious as well....allegedly. :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> So you're aware he's talking sh!t then ?


But really..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

@IGotTekkers you should be getting paid for this entertainment lol.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> So you're aware he's talking sh!t then ?


Quite the opposite mate.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> You're the one bragging about earning 10k a month and you also claimed in the same topic you pay 40k tax a year so why be worried about inland revenue
> 
> So to sum up
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its blatant you are bitter


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Any one on here could claim to be anything, it's the internet, who's to say that these avi's are even us?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Any one on here could claim to be anything, it's the internet, who's to say that these avi's are even us?


My avi is me.


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> I'd like to know how he earns 10k per month from the internet working three hours a day
> 
> Is that not something you're curious about
> 
> ...


The thing with the internet is you have scale and automation. From a 'actually working' POV it's as easy to forward one order to your supplier as it is to forward a hundred orders. If you have a product you sell with a margin of £85 you only need to sell 4 a day to make £10,500 a month.

If you do some research into search and sale figures on ebay, amazon, google insights you can see what people are searching for, it's just a matter of find something with the right margin, that you can supply and that people are looking for.

Website (once it's built takes zero time)

Adwords (once setup just run automatically)

Processing orders, customer services, accounts (a few hours a day)

If you don't have stock and hundreds of complaining customers it's fairly simple and doesn't take tons of time.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/276585-bread-n-olives-soda-lemon-2.html#

Follow on thread started by tekkers


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tekkers has taken all the bitterness from this thread and made Lemonade and sold it, OP you just made him a **** load of dosh.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

eatclean said:


> The thing with the internet is you have scale and automation. From a 'actually working' POV it's as easy to forward one order to your supplier as it is to forward a hundred orders. If you have a product you sell with a margin of £85 you only need to sell 4 a day to make £10,500 a month.
> 
> If you do some research into search and sale figures on ebay, amazon, google insights you can see what people are searching for, it's just a matter of find something with the right margin, that you can supply and that people are looking for.
> 
> ...


I've read about it

It isn't easy or simple everyone would do it

People work 40 hours a week hard graft for an average wage of 25k

If it was easy as picking a product and getting to the top of google with AdWords and seo and earn 4 times that amount sitting at home doing nothing the entire planet would be doing it


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/276585-bread-n-olives-soda-lemon-2.html#
> 
> Follow on thread started by tekkers


Just for you sir


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Just for you sir


I think it's dead cute how you're defending tekkers

White knighting another guy LOL


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> I think it's dead cute how you're defending tekkers
> 
> White knighting another guy LOL


I wasn't defending him, I was criticising you.


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> I've read about it
> 
> It isn't easy or simple everyone would do it
> 
> ...


Look at it like getting fit/building muscle. Anyone could do it, many admire those who have, but how many actually put in the time and effort to do it?

Few.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Any one on here could claim to be anything, it's the internet, who's to say that these avi's are even us?


true. Mine's actually Ronnie Coleman


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> I've read about it
> 
> It isn't easy or simple everyone would do it
> 
> ...


Plenty of money can be earned via illegal activities.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

When you share a forum with Flava Flave why is it so hard to believe tekkers is on to a winner with Internet sales?

He's dropped plenty of hints and bits of advice about what he does. If you had any sense about you you'd be listening and doing your own planning rather than trying to discredit UKM's finest story teller, as true or not tekkers can tell a story.

OP, do you even lift?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

eatclean said:


> Look at it like getting fit/building muscle. Anyone could do it, many admire those who have, but how many actually put in the time and effort to do it?
> 
> Few.


Just read his other posts

Guy waffles dung

Read the topic posted on the first page if your bored

Speaks volumes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

eatclean said:


> The thing with the internet is you have scale and automation. From a 'actually working' POV it's as easy to forward one order to your supplier as it is to forward a hundred orders. If you have a product you sell with a margin of £85 you only need to sell 4 a day to make £10,500 a month.
> 
> If you do some research into search and sale figures on ebay, amazon, google insights you can see what people are searching for, it's just a matter of find something with the right margin, that you can supply and that people are looking for.
> 
> ...


Wheey somebody's got it lol. Baron isn't aware of anything that doesn't involve manually serving fries at a counter for minimum wage, it's not his fault. . He is just not aware of the possibilities that could lay in front of him if he stopped crying out at other people lol.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> When you share a forum with Flava Flave why is it so hard to believe tekkers is on to a winner with Internet sales?
> 
> He's dropped plenty of hints and bits of advice about what he does. If you had any sense about you you'd be listening and doing your own planning rather than trying to discredit UKM's finest story teller, as true or not tekkers can tell a story.
> 
> OP, do you even lift?


That's horrific advice

Why would you listen to someone who can't back anything up

That's like a stick thin guy handing out bodybuilding advice

I'd take advice from a proven person not a random

anyone can talk

He doesn't even give good advice, just proper obvious stuff that anyone who has the first idea about internet marketing would know

But almostnall on here have no idea about internet marketing so its easy to baffle them with bull**** and make himself look like an expert


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wheey somebody's got it lol. Baron isn't aware of anything that doesn't involve manually serving fries at a counter for minimum wage, it's not his fault. . He is just not aware of the possibilities that could lay in front of him if he stopped crying out at other people lol.


Delusion and bullsh!ttingis part of the internet marketing game

That's the one aspect you have got I'll give you that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> I've read about it
> 
> It isn't easy or simple everyone would do it
> 
> ...


Wether it's easy or not is irrelevant. . What's relevant and actually good for people like me is that there are people like you that can't do it and will never try, which means more people like us. But don't worry we do need you, I need you for when I have the bmw cleaned, for when I need service when I'm out for lunch or dinner most days with my family.. etc. There is a place in the world for all of us bro don't even worry your little head about the difficulties of business


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish someone edit post to say Tekkers arrives page 6


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> true. Mine's actually Ronnie Coleman


I always knew Ronnie Coleman was white. Thanks man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> That's horrific advice
> 
> Why would you listen to someone who can't back anything up
> 
> ...


Im by far an expert, which is why I am still struggling on a mere 6 figures, but don't worry, with your help and Encouragement I will make it 7 figures within 10 years


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wether it's easy or not is irrelevant. . What's relevant and actually good for people like me is that there are people like you that can't do it and will never try, which means more people like us. But don't worry we do need you, I need you for when I have the bmw cleaned, for when I need service when I'm out for lunch or dinner most days with my family.. etc. There is a place in the world for all of us bro don't even worry your little head about the difficulties of business


Ooohhhh shítttttt.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I reckon Baron = Tekkers! :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I reckon Baron = Tekkers! :thumb:


Oh fuk no, mod do an ip check quick!


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im by far an expert, which is why I am still struggling on a mere 6 figures, but don't worry, with your help and Encouragement I will make it 7 figures within 10 years


So you're not even an expert in your field yet still earning more than a doctor who trained for 7 years and works 60 hour weeks by sitting on your bum typing

I think what it is is that you have told people this lie about what you earn so much that you have started to believe it yourself

Nice to see you have still avoided the questions in the op


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a guy on my team at work that earnt £155k last year, we've got the same job selling the same stuff in the same region/verticals.

Now i didn't earn anywhere near that, but we have the same opportunity and tools at our disposal, he's just better at the job than me, some people just have better ability than others.

No reason to believe that Tekkers doesn't earn what he claims.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh fuk no, mod do an ip check quick!


Baron = Tekkers second personality.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> There's a guy on my team at work that earnt £155k last year, we've got the same job selling the same stuff in the same region/verticals.
> 
> Now i didn't earn anywhere near that, but we have the same opportunity and tools at our disposal, he's just better at the job than me, some people just have better ability than others.
> 
> No reason to believe that Tekkers doesn't earn what he claims.


I'm going to agree with this, i earned 60k this year and i'm 23, i havent been to uni and i got 1 a level.

With a promotion i've just got i'll be near the 80k mark.

You can have anything you want in life, you just have to work for it.

100k is nothing in the real world


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Smitch said:


> There's a guy on my team at work that earnt £155k last year, we've got the same job selling the same stuff in the same region/verticals.
> 
> Now i didn't earn anywhere near that, but we have the same opportunity and tools at our disposal, he's just better at the job than me, some people just have better ability than others.
> 
> No reason to believe that Tekkers doesn't earn what he claims.


Its a combination tho

The gym that didn't happen

The caravan that didn't happen

Question him he gets dead angry and defensive

All signs point to a liar

I'm waiting to be proven wrong

, how epic would it be if he rolled up now n proved me totally wrong

Yet he hasn't

Wonder why ?

Sure he will harp on its because he doesn't have to blah blah but we all know its because he can't


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its a combination tho
> 
> The gym that didn't happen
> 
> ...


I'd imagine it's more the way that you questioned him than just the actual questions.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'm going to agree with this, i earned 60k this year and i'm 23, i havent been to uni and i got 1 a level.
> 
> With a promotion i've just got i'll be near the 80k mark.
> 
> ...


He isn't in the real eworld he's in tekkersworld

How hard did you need to work for that 60k

Coz he earns double that working three hours a day from home sat on a PC


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

who doesn't paint their intentions rather than their actions on internet.

very few.

I'll take a tekkers, zorrin ot LMan over a Huggins (no offense) for some light entertainment


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> who doesn't paint their intentions rather than their actions on internet.
> 
> very few.
> 
> I'll take a tekkers, zorrin ot LMan over a Huggins (no offense) for some light entertainment


Agreed

Its entertaining, read the caravan topic on page one

It seems like everyone is in agreement that he's a bit loopy and take what he says with a pinch of salt but he's a nice guy


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> That's horrific advice
> 
> Why would you listen to someone who can't back anything up
> 
> ...


I fail to see how a skinny guy could not be very knowledgeable on bodybuilding, very poor defence on your part.

100k isn't even a massive amount, a wage I'd love at the moment but as the 'UKM rich list' shows is very attainable for anyone with half a brain and the will to graft.

As tekkers says I get the impression you work a very medial job and will continue to do so whilst trying to bring others down with your miserable bitterness.

Christ if I was going to lie about my life I sure as hell wouldn't claim to be a vegan skinhead from Margate that sells rubber coccks for a living.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its a combination tho
> 
> The gym that didn't happen
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell mate wind your neck in now. Getting ridiculous, why are you so jealous and bitter of tekkers? If your so convinced he's lying then accept that in your little head and crack on with your life! Why do you feel the need to have others confirm what you think...no one gives a fcuk. Coming across very petty now.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I fail to see how a skinny guy could not be very knowledgeable on bodybuilding, very poor defence on your part.
> 
> 100k isn't even a massive amount, a wage I'd love at the moment but as the 'UKM rich list' shows is very attainable for anyone with half a brain and the will to graft.
> 
> ...


So a random skinny guy with no muscles comes up to you in the gym and tries giving you bodybuilding advice you will listen ? Would you bollox you would humour him and laugh behind his back which seems to be what's done with tekkers

Now if that skinny guy came over with a beast he trained and shown you a portfolio of others he had trained then thatsntotally different as he has track record and proof both of which tekkers can't supply

And how does ukm prove 100k is attainable lol I could go click I earn a million on that poll right now, doesn't make it fact lo! That poll proves nothing at all

I don't work a menial job Iwork ajob I enjoy but I don't earn great money that is correct, but I don't claim to either as I'm truthful I could come on here and say what I want just like tekkers but I have no reason to lie

He doesn't sell rubber cocks that's an aspiration of his

Skinhead he can't deny

Margate is what it is

Vegan is what it is

The dude is a blatant liar

I'm expecting some photosshopped proof to pop up sometime soon


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking hell mate wind your neck in now. Getting ridiculous, why are you so jealous and bitter of tekkers? If your so convinced he's lying then accept that in your little head and crack on with your life! Why do you feel the need to have others confirm what you think...no one gives a fcuk. Coming across very petty now.


I agree its got out of hand

All I did was ask a legit question though and its all spiralled out of control

People calling me all sorts when Im obviously right so I'm committed to it now lol

Anyone with a brain can see I'm right though so I'm done


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> I agree its got out of hand
> 
> All I did was ask a legit question though and its all spiralled out of control
> 
> ...


Yeah you asked the same question a billion times...just made yourself come across pathetic that's all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> Printscreen your online bank statement or stfu


I earnt 80k when I was 24/25. Its new t that shocking if you work in a renue generating role

I don't feel ashamed to admit it. Or the need to back it either on line

You can believe him or not. That's your choice.

I


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I earnt 80k when I was 24/25. Its new t that shocking if you work in a renue generating role
> 
> I don't feel ashamed to admit it. Or the need to back it either on line
> 
> ...


NO WAY! I DONT BELIEVE YOU! YOUR MAKING IT UP! You'll hear from me and my suspicions in another thread I'm about to create to make myself feel better about my shìt pay!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

H.A.T.E.R.S = Having. Anger. Towards. Everyone. Reaching. Success Hashtag #ExtraBitter

Lol, really? what are you trying to achieve here? the whole forum, just thinks your a top div. a bitter 1 might I add.

Leave the lad alone! as previously said, he's a top guy and has been a help to many.

The butthurt is strong in this one! don't watch other people, focus on yourself. The minute you take your eye of the ball, you lose the game pal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> I agree its got out of hand
> 
> All I did was ask a legit question though and its all spiralled out of control
> 
> ...


Give over now mate. You show up here, not only trying to embarrass an established member here but also exposing your own small-mindedness and lack of knowledge of basic business in the process. Nobody here cares about someone else's life as much as you do, get over it.

Thread reported.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I earnt 80k when I was 24/25. Its new t that shocking if you work in a renue generating role
> 
> I don't feel ashamed to admit it. Or the need to back it either on line
> 
> ...


I believe you as you have no track record of talking nonsense and saying things and not doing them

There is no reason to disbelieve you, unlike tekkers who has a clear propensity to lie

Also youre not claiming to earn that self employed working three hours a day from home lol

Its literally one of those scam add you see on the internet

I earn 547 pound a day at home online click here to find out how and then they sell idiots something

That is tekkera


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

People are very confused in this thread and have got the total wrong end of the stick and are defending a fantasist its quite amusing


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Just one question. Who are you?

Don't be slating tekkers, a member of many posts!!!


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Just one question. Who are you?
> 
> Don't be slating tekkers, a member of many posts!!!


Nail on the head

That's why people won't accept the blatant obvious in front of their faces

Because he's a long standing member

That's fair enough he's not a bad guy I didn't want this huge ridiculous topic

Just answers to two legitimate questions

Its blatant tekkers isn't going to answer though so the thread is done


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I earnt 80k when I was 24/25. Its new t that shocking if you work in a renue generating role
> 
> I don't feel ashamed to admit it. Or the need to back it either on line
> 
> ...


Liar.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> People are very confused in this thread and have got the total wrong end of the stick and are defending a fantasist its quite amusing


Suppose we'll never know ay.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Nail on the head
> 
> That's why people won't accept the blatant obvious in front of their faces
> 
> ...


Who cares? He can say what he wants, It makes no difference if he sells strap ons or works in a call centre.

Move on.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Soon as people atop replying then so will I

Simple as


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Would you be sensible and stop making a tit of yoursel man, it's a bit strange to be coming across so worked up and agitated over whether @IGotTekkers has this or that.

A person you don't know,have never met, why bother?

For what it's worth, and this is just my opinion I quite enjoy reading his threads, get a few laughs in them from him and other members crack, and that's the thing, it's a forum full of people of all different walks of life, you will see alsorts on the forum,I find him likeable. Whereas I find you a bit bitter and jealous of a internet profile.

Don't you think that's a bit daft mate?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I earnt 80k when I was 24/25. Its new t that shocking if you work in a renue generating role
> 
> I don't feel ashamed to admit it. Or the need to back it either on line
> 
> ...


True bro - Sales is an easy way to get good money if you can do it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> you bitter bro?
> 
> View attachment 157813


what is it you do mate


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> you bitter bro?
> 
> View attachment 157813


To point out

I never said a word about u not earning that as you're not claimimg u made it working three hours a day from home

I imagine u worked very hard for that

See how easy that was tekkers

But even if u do bring something up now I won't believe you because I'm sure u know how to Photoshop being an internet marketer and all


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> No mate im jealous you fking ****er!!! nice


Ha cheers - sales mate, it's where the money is if you can do it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> To point out
> 
> I never said a word about u not earning that as you're not claimimg u made it working three hours a day from home
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking to you anyway lol

I'm in IT sales boys


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> When you share a forum with Flava Flave why is it so hard to believe tekkers is on to a winner with Internet sales?
> 
> He's dropped plenty of hints and bits of advice about what he does. If you had any sense about you you'd be listening and doing your own planning rather than trying to discredit UKM's finest story teller, as true or not tekkers can tell a story.
> 
> OP, do you even lift?


Lat person i would listen to regarding business.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> you bitter bro?
> 
> View attachment 157813


**** sake times like this I wish I was good at sales  looks like im doomed to be skint my whole life :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Selling what? I would love that.


Can't say too much on here tbh bro - too many nosey people 

Best advice i can give anyone is sales in any of the below kind of companies is good pay as long as you can sell.

Saas, ERP's, ecommerce platforms


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Is there a reason you couldnt have Pmd him?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

andysutils said:


> Is there a reason you couldnt have Pmd him?


hes not a bronze member yet mate, which makes this whole thing even more bizarre :lol:

Guess he could've used his other account though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Can't say too much on here tbh bro - too many nosey people
> 
> Best advice i can give anyone is sales in any of the below kind of companies is good pay as long as you can sell.
> 
> Saas, ERP's, ecommerce platforms


do you do face to face sales or phone/email?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

andysutils said:


> Is there a reason you couldnt have Pmd him?


But then what else would we have done today? work ?? hahahahaha


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> do you do face to face sales or phone/email?


I've done all kind bud, if there's something to be bought, i'll be there in whatever way i need to be.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've done all kind bud, if there's something to be bought, i'll be there in whatever way i need to be.


fair play to ya mate, I wish I could do sales but dont have any experience :sad:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> fair play to ya mate, I wish I could do sales but dont have any experience :sad:


Cheers bro - I'm not a pr**k when it comes to things like this i dont live a lavish life lol

Best thing about sales is you dont need any experience at all to do it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Cheers bro - I'm not a pr**k when it comes to things like this i dont live a lavish life lol
> 
> Best thing about sales is you dont need any experience at all to do it.


i wouldnt mind going into sales as its great money, but I just dont think I have the confidence and drive to persuade someone :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

last weekend it was the fappening.

this weekend its the bittering.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to nominate this for "Worst Thread September Edition"

Srs OP, why did you get so worked up to make a separate thread about it? All you've done is make yourself out to be a bellend


----------

